# Hybrid Duck Call



## Hammonds (Feb 9, 2019)

I have made a bunch of different colors but this red and a little silver sparkles along with stabilization of spalted pecans look very nice!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 9, 2019)

Extra SWEET! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

